# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Bledi, gjeniu adoleshent qe shpiku tastieren magjike

## la sireneta

Progresi teknologjik, energjia nukleare, sekretet e alkimise, shkencat kompjuterike dhe robotika. Kjo bote e nderlikuar formulash dhe zbulimesh gjeniale, ka edhe ajo yjet e vet. Ata jane shpikesit.

Nje krijese e rralle e perhapur mbi siperfaqen e tokes qe nga fillimet e saj. Shpikesi qe do takojme nuk eshte me shume se 18 vjec. Emri i tij i plote eshte Bledar Kazia, por prej nje viti ai njihet si Bled shpikesi. Ne laboratorin e tij te fantashkences Bledi kthen idete ne vepra inxhinierike. Bledin e gjejme ne laborator.

Ai po perpiqet te coje drejt fundit eksperimentin e tij. Kjo filloi si nje loje femijesh. Nuk ishte nje gje e lehte, duhej te benim dhjetra eksperimente. Ky projekt ka te beje me prodhimin e energjise duke perdorur tastieren e kompjuterit. Eshte nje gjetje e re qe kemi bere, thote Bledi. Shpikesi 18 vjecar eshte me i famshmi nder shoke. Ai ka terhequr vemendjn me shpikjen e tastieres se karikueshme te kompjuterit.

Miqte e tij, kane bindjen se jane ne prani te nje gjeniu. Natyra e Bledarit eshte universale. Ai na e mbajti te fshehte dhe ne nuk e dinim per nje projekt te tille, thote shoku i tij. Xhaferr Xhihani, mesues ne shkollen ku ai studion, e konsideron djalin si nje shkencetar te ardhshem.

Une mund te flas vetem fjale shume te mira sepse eshte viti i katert qe e kam nxenes. Eshte sistematik dhe i komunikueshem. Kembengul per te arritur rezultatet maksimale ne mesim. E pritem shume mire, qe nje mendim shume i perparuar dhe e stimulojme duke e futur ne boten e kerkimit dhe te shkences, shprehet mesues Xhaferri. Tastiera karikuese eshte vetem nje nga idete qe i kane lindur ne koke shpikesit. Ai ka ne mendje nje tjeter shpikje, e cila mund te shkaktoje pakenaqesi te medha tek shoket e tij adoleshente.

Eshte nje laser security system, i cili nuk lejon hyrjen ne faqe te caktuara interneti, pohon Bledi. Dhe teksa ideja e re e Bledit pret te behet realitet, mendja e tij produktive eshte ne aktivitet te vazhdueshem. Plane dhe projekte qe ndonese zhvillohen ne Shqiperine e vogel dhe te varfer, kane nje aspirate per nje bote me te mire.
TCH

----------


## JACK FOLLA

I thoni Bledit qe kjo shpikje ka shume vite qe ekziston.

----------


## uvejsa

Pse nuk tregohet shkolla ku ai studion?!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Waaaa sa gjyna me vjen qe nuk e kane thene se eshte nxenes I medresese  :perqeshje:  hahahahahahahah shnderimi I energjise mekanike ne energji elektrike per te karikuar baterine e tastjeres eshte shpikje e vjeter. Jam shume kurjoz te shof skemen elektronike te keti projekti edhe ne vecaneri kete "laser security" hahahahahah topchannel spaka pat gje tjeter per te bere.

Ardi


P.S. Uvjesa ike nga forimi islamik mos u sorollat kete nfa te vine ne hak se ketu o pun truni jo pun kurani.

----------


## uvejsa

Ardi, ka pasur Top Chanel se me cka te mirret, por ata per dallim nga ti, dine te vleresojne gjerat madhore sic eshte puna e ketij cunit. Ky me kete pune te tije ka fituar medalje argjendi ne konkurim me 40 shtete te tjera (perfshire edhe SHBA dhe disa vende Europiane), e ti shet mende ketu!!! Epo cfare te besh, toka mbane lloj lloj njerezish, fatkeqesisht edhe te llojit tend.
Medreseja ndihet krenare qe nga gjiri i saj po del nje shkencetar dhe sigurisht se do dalin shume te tjere, ngase aty te japin mundesi per cdo lloj dijeje.

----------


## Apollyon

Bravo Shvanci.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Ardi, ka pasur Top Chanel se me cka te mirret, por ata per dallim nga ti, dine te vleresojne gjerat madhore sic eshte puna e ketij cunit. Ky me kete pune te tije ka fituar medalje argjendi ne konkurim me 40 shtete te tjera (perfshire edhe SHBA dhe disa vende Europiane), e ti shet mende ketu!!! Epo cfare te besh, toka mbane lloj lloj njerezish, fatkeqesisht edhe te llojit tend.
> Medreseja ndihet krenare qe nga gjiri i saj po del nje shkencetar dhe sigurisht se do dalin shume te tjere, ngase aty te japin mundesi per cdo lloj dijeje.


Hahahahah ti ke ndonjegje qe ke "shpikur" apo do mburesh me topet e gjyshit gjithmone. Mos ja fusni pordhes kot duke e quajtur shpikje se nuk eshte shpikje eshte thjesht nje aplikim I dickaje qe dihet me kohe. Nese ky miku ishte kaq I njofur do kishte publikime per kete pune ku do jepej komplet se cfare edhe ku qendorn koncepti I ketij aplikimi. Medalja nese I eshte dhene nuk I eshte dhene se ka shpikur por per idene si nxenes I ri. Nuk dua ta ul poshte ate aplikim qe ai ka bere ca po ul poshte eshte budallalliqet qe I ngjiten nga mbrapa edhe plus idjotizmi jot  edhe egoja jote islamike qe vjen edhe shkruan ketu se perse nuk eshte permendur shkolla ku studjoka. Keto jane ato qe po e bastardojne ate qe ai ka bere. Prandaj mos ajde ketu te na cash koken po nese ke ndonje gje tipike reth temes fol. Edhe kjo gje nuk ka te beje me informatiken po ka te beje me elektroniken. Ec tani shko ngri .... perpjete se te vajti ora.


Ardi

----------


## benseven11

Ajo nuk eshte shpikje eshte aplikim. Shndrrimi i energjise mekanike ne elektricitet ka mbi nje shekull qe eshte shpikur.Koncepti i shndrrimit te energjise mekanike ne elektrike nuk eshte origjinal,nuk eshte shpikje ekziston ne tekste librash fizike.
Mbushje e baterise me 1mije te rena te tastjeres,impulse elektrike lol,stupid.E cfare vlere ka ajo? Praktikisht zero.Krijo aplikime qe jane portative
dhe perdoren me lehtesi dhe me vlere praktike.Shiko mallra kineze....qe nuk mund ti quash shpikje por te ben pershtypje origjinaliteti ne krijim dizenjim dhe lehtesia ne perdorim.
nje shembull USB bateri karikus
http://www.usefulthings.com/shop/hom...ry-charger.php
.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Eshte gje ai qe beri bateri me sallate?

----------


## altiX

Diçka e ngjashme me këtë këtu, do të ishte më në hap me kohën!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Klarens Simoni

ai bledi te na rruje lesht se po ia dhi rracen
se mos beri noj gje ai 
aplikime teoremash fizike

gjeni do ta quja te bente nje robot ketu ne shqiperi 
dhe sa per medalje ska fitu asnje se une e ndoqa kronike ne tch dhe aty dha ca foto ku kishta dale te inteli po skishte fitu gjo se nqs do kishte fitu do ta mbante inteli ne amerike ket llazin :xx:

----------

